# Help - Possible leaky heater core?



## 2000sentra (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm a newcomer who is sick of dealing with the Nissan dealership. I brought my sentra in for it's 60000 mile service. On the way to work the next morning, the car overheated. There was almost no coolant in the radiator! After getting it back to the dealer, they blamed it on an improperly seated o-ring at the radiator drain plug (no coolant found on my driveway). This was just one of the four times I've had to bring it back after having minor repairs and service done.

I'm currently having a problem with excessive window film or fog. Lately all the windows in my car are filthy. I searched this site for similar problems and found out it could be caused by a leak in my heater core. Can someone tell me if a leaky heater core could have been caused by overheating and if so how to get the dealer to take responsibility?


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Heater core could have happened with overheating. When metal gets hot all kinds of mayhem can happen. If it was the heater core though, many times you will find fluid on the passenger side floor. But the steamy windows say heater core. The O ring should have been spotted when the car was serviced but that makes for a pretty slim case.


----------



## 2000sentra (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I took it to a different dealer. They pressure tested the heating system and found no leaks. I'm back to square one... Don't know what is causing the window fog. Could it be related to the air conditioning?


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

did you changed your thermostat? replace them every 60K


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

If they changed the hoses leading to and or from the heater core there's a good chance they messed it up. When they put the clamps back on over the hoses there's a nipple that the clamp has to slide over before you tighten it down. If they crushed that nipple while tightening the clamp that would cause the heater core to leak back into the passenger side.


----------

